# What to get for my 11 gallon Nano



## Aeropars (12 Jun 2008)

Hi guys,

I've got myself a nano and cant decide how much substrate I'd need. I was thinking of giving AquaSoil a try but i'm open to suggestions.

I'm hoping for a good HC forgreound with rock so i might try for an iwagumi style with something else in threre for feature.

I expect it will be pretty deep in some places (sunstrate) so would a 9l bag siffice for me?

Cheers


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Jun 2008)

9l is reccomended for 60l (15g) so a 9l bag will be enough.


----------



## George Farmer (12 Jun 2008)

I've had my best results yet with Aqua Soil.  The Powder variety is ideal for HC planting.


----------

